# Frs/gmrs



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a legal question, I know what can be done on the shady side but this is public. I may be wrong but I don't think a Baofeng can be used as a FRS or GMRS radio legally. I don't believe it can be for several reasons: 1 since the Baofeng can access repeaters, 2 power, 3 the Baofeng is an amateur radio not for use on other bands.

Am I full of poop or is it illegal to use the Baofeng for those purposes?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Correct, it's illegal to use it for those other bands. First is a power issue. Second, (I think that) if you physically change the ham radio to reduce power, you invalidate the FCC approval of that device.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

You're correct. While legal GMRS radios can output as much as 5W and that's what most models of the Baofeng output, the Baofeng is not FCC certified to be used on those frequencies. Also, the max output for FRS is 0.5W and the Baofeng's power setting can't be set that low.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

And I forget if it's the FRS or GMRS but one of them can't have a removable antenna.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Correct - FRS radios have fixed antennas.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you all for your input!


----------

